# Find out how much child support will be...



## baseballmom (May 1, 2011)

So I went to drop off our certificates to the lawyers office today for us completing the "children in the middle" class and I found out how much my stbxh will be paying in child support if everything is approved by the judge in September. Based on everything for our two kids it will be $862 which I know is alot but he makes twice as much as me and with him being military their medical is free and he doesn't have to pay for any of that. I let him know what the possibility of the support being and he is totally pissed off at me and basically thinks he is being "raped" in his own words. 

I told him this is not my own doing but the state set guidelines! He thinks that he won't be able to survive now and that he is goign to live like a bum... And being military they split the payment between both paychecks so it's not like it comes out in one payment! I just can't believe he thinks I'm to blame for this and is mad at me. I asked him what he thought he was going to pay and he said he thought he would only have to pay $600 or so a month!! 

Any advice on how to handle this??


----------



## Anonymous_Female (Apr 16, 2011)

Just ignore him and his tantrums. I am getting the same thing right now from my stbx. Seriously, they had to know they couldn't just dismiss their families and go back to living without a care in the world--they have responsibilities now. It's not our problem.


----------

